# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Lycos создал скринсейвер для "заваливания" спамерских серверов

## Geser

Международный интернет-холдинг Lycos объявил о выходе специальной программы-скринсейвера, призванной "дать ответ" спамерам, которые присылают пользователями Интернета по всему миру свои неожиданные коммерческие предложения. 
Программа предназначена для создания нагрузки на сайты для приема заказов, указанные в присылаемом спаме. Адреса таких сайтов отбираются в Lycos на основании данных публичных аниспамерских баз наподобие SpamCop.net. Пользователи, установившие скринсейвер ("программу-заставку"), будут в автоматическом режиме получать списки таких серверов, и их компьютер будет время от времени обращаться к серверам спамеров с бессмысленными запросами, создавая, таким образом, нагрузку на них. 

По замыслу создателей скринсейвера Make Love Not Spam, если им воспользуется досточное число пользователей, из-за возросшей нагрузки спамеры будут вынуждены больше платить провайдерам, услугами которых пользуются. Продажи при этом не возрастут, и, возможно, некоторым спамерам придется закрыть бизнес. 

В Lycos полагают, что новая программа является уникальной для настоящего времени возможностью для массового пользователя, страдающего от спама, дать спамерам какой-либо ответ, не нарушая при этом "рамки приличия" и не обращаясь к спамерам или их провайдерам с личным посланиями (как правило, эмоциональные письма в адрес спамеров или попытки ответно их заспамить эффекта не имеют; кратковременный эффект способно дать лишь обращение к провайдеру спамера, однако это действует не всегда). 

Как сообщает BBC News, разработчики заявляют, что их скринсейвер в активном состоянии генерирует около 3-4 мегабайт трафика в день, что равно примерно одному MP3-файлу. В случае, если скринсейверы запустит достаточное число людей по всему миру, на серверы спамерских магазинов будет создана существенная нагрузка, и они, скорее всего, будут почти неспособны принимать заказы, что сделает бизнес спамеров нерентабельным (данный сценарий является вариантом классического хакерского приема под названием "DDoS-атака"). Скринсейвер можно скачать бесплатно, регистрация на портале Lycos не требуется. 

Скачать можно тут: MakeLoveNotSpam.com

lenta.ru/internet/2004/11/29/lycosantispam/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Классная штука. Пишет что более 40 тыс человек уже участвуют  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Сразу вспоминаются апокалиптические сюжеты из фантастики второй половины прошлого века. Навскидку - "Страж-птицы". Умное оружие - страшная вещь.

У меня на сервере отшивание спамеров использует проверку клиентского IP по примерно десятку онлайновых RBL. Так под раздачу периодически свои внешние сотрудники с модемами попадают.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Такое оружие идеально для борьбы с конкурентами - если некий магазин "A" захочет задавить конкурента "B", то он разошлет спам, но с рекламой товаров конкурента - магазина "A"  :Smiley:  Lycos включит его  свои базы и магазину "A" капут  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

> У меня на сервере отшивание спамеров использует проверку клиентского IP по примерно десятку онлайновых RBL. Так под раздачу периодически свои внешние сотрудники с модемами попадают.


 В спамассассин 3.0 весовой коэффициент этих BL не очень велик (и разный для разных BL), и в сумме попадания в один - два списка недостаточно для отказа. Вот если он в трех - четырех RBL сразу есть - тогда в сад. Видимо, можно и в твоей отшивалке сделать что-то похожее.

 Спамассассин ресурсов жрет до фига, паразит. На больших е-мейлах сервер тормозился жутко (видимо, байесом). Пришлось его убрать из МТА (exim) и подключить на локальной доставке в ящики procmail-ом. Там легко ограничивается размер передаваемых ему писем, и нагрузка существенно упала, не напрягает. И байес-базы обязательно индивидуальные каждому, иначе смысла особого в них нет.
 Теперь сплю спокойно, спам перестал раздражать, иногда даже почитываю - что там новенького пишут  :Smiley: .
 Экономии траффика так не получается, конечно. Только отфильтровывание спама в юзерском почтовом клиенте в отдельные папки. Так гуманнее, возможности утери почты нет.

----------


## Geser

Скринсейвер от Lycos скачали 90 000 раз
Первые результаты деятельности программы стали известны уже сегодня. Как пишет BBC, эффективность распределенной атаки превзошла прогнозы своих создателей. 
По сообщению этого информационного агентства, на данный момент антиспам-скринсейвер уже скачали 90 000 человек. Одновременная работа их компьютеров уже привела к тому, что ряд спамерских сайтов стал полностью недоступен.

Напомним, что в планы Lycos не входило полностью парализовать спамеров, но лишь существенным образом увеличить цифры в их счетах от провайдеров. Таким образом, как предполагалось, спам может стать экономически невыгодным занятием. 

Тот факт, что сайты спамеров были выведены из строя, как это ни странно, не столь позитивен, как кажется поначалу. Дело в том, что эти действия, которые по сути координирует Lycos, стопроцентно квалифицируются как DDoS-атака. Таким образом, у Lycos могут начаться серьезные проблемы с законом, если спамеры зададутся целью довести дело до конца. А им — спамерам — в этом смысле терять нечего. 

Lycos Europe пока никак не прокомментировала последние достижения своего детища. webplanet.ru

----------


## Geser

Кстати, проект http://www.makelovenotspam.com/ временно закрыт  :Smiley:

----------


## Xen

Да их самих заддосили...

----------


## kb

Нда... Не самое лучшее решение, по-моему. Все-таки, не надо использовать против врагов их же оружие. Как ни прискорбно, реально приходится только блокировать и жаловаться.

----------

Сейчас там вист такое сообщение:

It has been reported in the media that fake software is being circulated on the Internet
under the "makelovenotspam" name, *which is actually not a screensaver but a computer virus*.
Please note that the "makelovenotspam" initiative has been discontinued. There is no point
in trying to obtain a copy of the screensaver, as it will not function anymore. Moreover,
you may be offered a computer virus which has nothing to do with the original campaign, and
may actually be harmful to your computer and the data stored on it. You are therefore
advised not to download or install any software purporting to be the "makelovenotspam"
screensaver, and to remove any copy you may have on your PC.

Во как...

----------

